# New developer in town



## Undeadk9

Hello all. I am a very well known developer for the Mytouch 4G Slide aka HTC Doubleshot. All my work can be found in the development section on rootzwiki. This is a general hello. Im just trying to gauge the amount of users in here to see what people like and dislike. This phone is beyond awesome.


----------



## Undeadk9

I have the Samsung Galaxy S II Epic Touch.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## epix4g

welcome aboard .... get to Haxing


----------



## Gman

Welcome aboard man


----------



## mordenk

So nice to see a new dev for our phone...you got me pumped up...

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## RedXXII

Welcome aboard

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


----------



## Undeadk9

Well after monitoring the views of this thread for the last week and a half and only 150 views it just wouldnt be a smart move on my end to dump my knowledge into a rom for this device. I refuse to go over to xda, so dont ask.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## jt1134

Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Everyday Legend

I'd love to see more work for this device - I see more potential in the Galaxy S2 series (and this includes the E4GT) than any other Android handset in the market today. It's a shame that there's not a lot of support for it, but that probably has to do with the fact that most of the savvier users aren't on Sprint. I see a lot of them repping Big (Expensive) Red.


----------



## b16

Excited, I just got one for the wife! (TMo)


----------



## nitsuj17

Undeadk9 said:


> Well after monitoring the views of this thread for the last week and a half and only 150 views it just wouldnt be a smart move on my end to dump my knowledge into a rom for this device. I refuse to go over to xda, so dont ask.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


no offense, but if you base your desire to work on a device upon the amount of views for this thread, then you are doing something wrong

work on roms/themes/kernels/mods because you want to, not because of post/view count....also keep in mind the et4g has been out for awhile and has many established sprint developers that the end user are familiar with...odds are if you worked on tmo devices they dont know who you are...and wont until you impress them with your work

and fwiw, this phone (et4g) tends to lean more towards xda (some are more rootz centric, some more xda centric)


----------



## MarkHoj

what device are you going to switch to next and give up on?


----------



## TheBigNoob

MarkHoj said:


> what device are you going to switch to next and give up on?


I logged into to lol about this too.


----------



## skynet11

MarkHoj said:


> what device are you going to switch to next and give up on?


Lulz...


----------



## samsuck

Aren't you the same guy who left that Mytouch development because you weren't making enough off of donations? Now you come in here and get butt hurt over not having enough page views? Please take a second to not reply to me, think about that, take a deep breath, and realize that you're doing something wrong.


----------



## OMJ

If you are looking for pageviews and donations I think you should switch to Microsoft Kin development. Those teenie boppers need help


----------



## KhasMek

Good thing you weren't the star of Field of Dreams, would have made for a crap movie.


----------



## adamthecashew

Undeadk9 said:


> Well after monitoring the views of this thread for the last week and a half and only 150 views it just wouldnt be a smart move on my end to dump my knowledge into a rom for this device. I refuse to go over to xda, so dont ask.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


Lol! I have seen people give bad names to devs before but I think you win that contest. I hope rootzwiki bans you. You are terrible for the community.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ms0chez

Wait I remember you over at XDA promising roms for the sidekick4g and bashing some dev for kanging when you were permanently banned from XDA for the same reason.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=19487492


----------



## jt1134

Lol (again)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## skynet11

Well I should pack it in too. My ROM had exactly 0 views and 0 downloads and 0 posts from 2/4ths of 50,000 Fascinate users (oh wait... that's right... I've never posted a ROM... oopsies). Nevermind


----------



## Undeadk9

syaoran12 said:


> Lol! I have seen people give bad names to devs before but I think you win that contest. I hope rootzwiki bans you. You are terrible for the community.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Dont worry. Im not wasting my time with this "Community". And there was one specific reason for this thread. To gauge interest and to see how many trolls there are (Samsung Owners are known to overly troll and bash devs) so i wanted to see for my self being that this is my first Samsung device.

And before people rush to judgement about me they need to get there facts straight. I was banned off xda becuz of "Kanging". I was banned for having multiple accounts. That was my fault. I forgot my username and password so i created a new account. I failed to read the xda rules.

But dont worry everyone. I will not be deving for you guys. I have a working AOSP/CM9 Rom built from source i was planning on sharing with this "Community" but nevermind that now. Life is insane at this moment and i dont have time to "Actively Develop" for this so called "Community".

Mods Please shut down this thread.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------

